# 15 acres house and barns Missouri



## Suemo (Sep 19, 2002)

Nice property , level 5 acres , rolling 10 , beautiful housesites abound on this 10 acres views stretch for miles. Some marketable timber.
Two big barns with electricity and full to half concrete floors, oak construction, metal sides and roof.
5 acres has well,small outbuildings and house.
House is very well built and mostly sound. 2 bedrooms 1 bath/laundry, newer kitchen cabinets, sunny dining room, wood floors.
500 feet road frontage on two sides. one mile from hwy on good roads. Close to small towns, county seat, Wal-Mart, hospital within hour to major hospitals, doctors. KC about 4 hours away, Springfield 1 hour, Branson 1 hour, Rogers 45 mins, Tulsa 3 hours or less. 
Gardens, good soil, fenced on all sides, good for horses, cattle, sheep or goats. Barns could be used for storage, kennels, shop, etc.
All this for only $90,000


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

What county?


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Pictures? Link?


----------



## Suemo (Sep 19, 2002)

Barry County and I hope to publish pictures when I learn how to


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Any space to get a 3rd bedroom? Is there a second or smaller house on the property?


----------



## Dave (May 10, 2002)

If you have pics on your computer already, go to imageshack.com. It's free and they make it easy.


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

We'd be interested in seeing pics too. About how many sq ft is the house? Could it be added onto?


----------



## Suemo (Sep 19, 2002)

Sorry I have not gotten the pictures uploaded yet. I will do my best to take fresh pictures tomorrow- wanted to mow the lawn first!! I would like to take pictures of the inside of the barns but they always turn out so dark.
The house has two bedrooms,, and then there is the unfinished attic.I think it would make a 15 by 20 room but if you wanted to make use of the slopes you could have a bigger room or even two.The roof is a 10/12 pitch so there is lots of room. The house is 720 sq.ft. not counting the attic. I do not know why you could not add on to the house If the roof was lengthened ,you could go west and that would really add room in the attic plus the extra room below


----------

